# been out too long whats in?



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2014)

So I haven't had a PC really in like years...playstation  yo

Im thinking I would like too throw together a budget tri or quad sli system. I more or less want a steam box for my living room.

What cards are in and what ones are dated.

Im a noob again hahaha


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 27, 2014)

DaMulta said:


> budget tri or quad sli system



your funny dude i love it


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2014)

What lol I knows it exist.


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 27, 2014)

> budget tri or quad sli system


That sounds like a paradox.
What's your budget anyway?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2014)

Budget is what gets the job done. Just wanna go with the lower quad,tri cards, budget motherboard, mid grade cpu.

Really I don't know whats compatible these days. Does sli run on pci-express, or do they still use the bridges?

Don't know what's the current model numbers and so forth


----------



## Ralfies (Nov 27, 2014)

Anything greater than dual sli is a bad idea unless you're pushing insane resolutions. You'd also need an extremely high end cpu or a motherboard with a PLX chip to have enough PCI lanes for more than two cards. A single, powerful gpu is always  the way to go. It's hard to recommend anything thing other than the GTX 970 right now.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 27, 2014)

For all of you with logic in mind with your advice for a system that Damulta would run, remember back to what started the PC ATM thread....






Pretty sure he will go balls to the wall, or not bother much at all


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2014)

Bottle necks are there too be made. 


I know there are peeps that know what kind of system I have in mind.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2014)

DaMulta said:


> What lol I knows it exist.


I have a couple GTX 460's I'll sell you real cheap.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 27, 2014)

DaMulta said:


> So I haven't had a PC really in like years...playstation  yo
> 
> Im thinking I would like too throw together a budget tri or quad sli system. I more or less want a steam box for my living room.
> 
> ...


welcome back. although i did see you on facebook.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2014)

Isn't there a rumored GTX 990?  That would be the way to go for Quad-SLI.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 27, 2014)

Ohhhhh damn, the place is slipping back into oblivion again......... DaMulta is back! Try three HD6870's supported by a Socket 1155 board and a 2500K, that will be a decent starting point....... Ohhhh and welcome back old friend!


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 27, 2014)

Pretty sure there are 3 gtx670s in the b/s/t thread right now.  What, you and Paulie back in the same week?


----------



## Frick (Nov 27, 2014)

Shit I thought you had died man.


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 27, 2014)

Well for the cpu many will tell you the i5 4690k (quad core) is the best bang for buck. But if you can afford a quad sli setup (which makes no sense) you might as well go for a i7 4970k
For the motherboard a z97 board is best because it's best for overclocking and has a lot of features but a z87 would do as well or H97,H87 which are not for overclocking and probably wont support sli (maybe 2 cards is sli at best)
The gpu many say the GTX 970 is great or a R9 290 (for more cards you still need a sli bridge or crossfire depending on the manufacturer). For 1080p you really don't need more than 1 of these cards.
For ram DDR3 is still the best/cheapest and 8 GB is enough
For psu many swear that silverstone and xfx and corsair have the best psu's but there basically the same crap (I just chose the one with the longer warranty)

I just found this page you might get some info what's hot and not from here:
http://www.maximumpc.com/best-of-the-best


----------



## TheDarkLord (Nov 28, 2014)

Budget and quad SLI mmm, well sure why not, X79 with a 3820 (doesn't overclock though ) with basically any X79 board as most of them support at least 3 way


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2014)

Was looking what about quad Amd R9 270 cards???


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, first I show back up, then D. Who else is going to come back from the dead? Good to see ya man.  Why do quad 270's? Just to say you're running quad cards? Come on D, you can do better than that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2014)

AMD Platform

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4658#ov
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4455#ov

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/CROSSHAIR_V_FORMULAZ/
http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/990FX Extreme9/
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty 990FX Professional/

http://www.sapphiretech.com/present...d=1089&sgid=1099&pid=0&psn=000101&lid=1&leg=0


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2014)

You have been gone forever too???

Like too do a case mod along with it. Figured quad is the way too roll.



Paulieg said:


> Well, first I show back up, then D. Who else is going to come back from the dead? Good to see ya man.  Why do quad 270's? Just to say you're running quad cards? Come on D, you can do better than that.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2014)

DaMulta said:


> Was looking what about quad Amd R9 270 cards???



Those cards can only do 2 way crossfire.  If you want 4 way, you're going to have to go 280x or higher, or the Nvidia alternative

Additionally if you want 4 way, you ought to consider x79/x99 instead of z87/97


----------



## Toothless (Nov 29, 2014)

Before I run into the wall with "WAY TOO OVERPRICED OMG WHY"

I don't know what a 4x XFire needs for a CPU but I'm sure it'll soak up that i7. 
Fast memory might help..?
SSD for snappiness and HDD for all the pron storage needs.
Big case and big PSU for big bills.
H100i for cooling that i7.

DID I DO GOOD WITH NO CARE FOR THE BANK?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Those cards can only do 2 way crossfire.  If you want 4 way, you're going to have to go 280x or higher, or the Nvidia alternative
> 
> Additionally if you want 4 way, you ought to consider x79/x99 instead of z87/97



Hey Bro i posted several 3-4 way mobos on the Red Team lol.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hey Bro i posted several 3-4 way mobos on the Red Team lol.



Yeah you're right. I was going off Intel, or readout that, my bad. 

No hate for the red team, I'm a fan


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yeah you're right. I was going off Intel, or readout that, my bad.
> 
> No hate for the red team, I'm a fan



Nah youre good. We both game and crunch. Ill be folding real soon too.

Damn Damulta a quad gpu rig be a crunching monster


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Those cards can only do 2 way crossfire.  If you want 4 way, you're going to have to go 280x or higher, or the Nvidia alternative
> 
> Additionally if you want 4 way, you ought to consider x79/x99 instead of z87/97


So AMD killed lower grade quad? This is good info. Used too be you could buy 4 of the lowest cards and get a killer bang for buck. So about 600 USD. Looking at those boards posted looks like there isnt a mobo that supports 4 dual slot cards?


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 29, 2014)

DaMulta said:


> So AMD killed lower grade quad? This is good info. Used too be you could buy 4 of the lowest cards and get a killer bang for buck. So about 600 USD. Looking at those boards posted looks like there isnt a *mobo that supports 4 dual slot cards*?



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...132053R&cm_re=rampage-_-13-132-053R-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...132262R&cm_re=rampage-_-13-132-262R-_-Product

iv black is x79..last-gen

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=x79_motherboard-_-13-128-532-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=x79_motherboard-_-13-131-798-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=x99_moptherboard-_-13-128-751-_-Product current-gen

I can't find an AMD board with 4-dual-slot space


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Maybe the UD7 FROM GIGABYTE


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Maybe the UD7 FROM GIGABYTE


 http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16813128508

That would do it


The rampage V looks pertty sweet


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2014)

DaMulta said:


> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16813128508
> 
> That would do it
> 
> ...



@ThE_MaD_ShOt has 2 ud3 models for the fx line. Run well.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2014)

DaMulta said:


> So AMD killed lower grade quad? This is good info. Used too be you could buy 4 of the lowest cards and get a killer bang for buck. So about 600 USD. Looking at those boards posted looks like there isnt a mobo that supports 4 dual slot cards?



It's not that much of a shame anymore since the low end cards usually lack the vram to make the best use of it, and games nowadays are taking advantage of more vram.  Far Cry 4, for instance, can use up to almost 4gb of vram as seen below, so low cards combined would be a pretty much waste.


----------



## xvi (Nov 29, 2014)

As it's Black Friday, Amazon has a pretty killer deal on the FX 8350 and FX 8320, if you want to go that route. Arguably good value compared to similarly priced Intel procs. If price is less of a concern than performance, there's no substitute for a good ol' i7, but the jump in price is considerable.

As for GPU, 290X or GTX 970. The Radeon 300 series is rumored to be out soon, so clearance prices are currently in effect for the 200 series.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2014)

If you want a quad 290 setup you better go wc cuz the one i got uses 3 slots up. Unless you pic up msi gaming/xfx/visiontek.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2014)

Personally I would forget the quad card setup to be honest, once you look at the prices of the cards then add to that the price of a decent board that will support it then the word "budget" kind of disappears, personally I would go for a decent Haswell i5 quadcore, maybe a Z97 board and pair that up with a couple of good GTX 760's, anything more really and you can forget budget!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2014)

I read that the r9 270x will do a tri setup. To me that price isnt too bad.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2014)

I suppose three 270X are a similar price to two GTX760's, maybe even a bit cheaper....... try and see if you can get performance comparisons between the 2 setups.


----------



## Vario (Nov 29, 2014)

get 2x 970 or 2x 290x and a 5820k


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2014)

Vario said:


> get 2x 970 or 2x 290x and a 5820k


Budget build?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2014)

ok getting closer I think what do you think of this

ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME LGA 2011-v3 Intel X99 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard 

PowerColor TurboDuo AXR9 280 3GBD5-T2DHE/OC Radeon R9 280 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support Video Card 





I lke the MB, and with this PIC-E setup I can hold off on watercooling for a little bit.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2014)

My 12 yr old said if I build a new PC it has too be a little epic. Haha I guess he remembers the benching days a little.


I laugh cause I do kinda wonder what that board would look like in white.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/790i-ultra-spray-paint-mod-log.79885/


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2014)

Perhaps I missed it... But are.you benchmarking sub ambient? If not... No need for the expense of a ROG level board. A midrange board will be plenty for any ambient clocking needs.

A 280? Lol, no. Grab a single 980 amd call it day for 2560x1600 or less gaming.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Perhaps I missed it... But are.you benchmarking sub ambient? If not... No need for the expense of a ROG level board. A midrange board will be plenty for any ambient clocking needs.
> 
> A 280? Lol, no. Grab a single 980 amd call it day for 2560x1600 or less gaming.


Well for now it will be air, but if I get back into things.....Is it not a kick ass board? The mb is kind of the brains of the whole system.

Plus I always liked the upper level Asus boards.

4x280s


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2014)

Your sentiment is, imo, incredibly misplaced on getting 3/4 gpus... It's a PITA and just a waste of cash.

There are still plenty cheaper.boards that are as good as the ROG boards (giga soc/asrock ocf)...


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Your sentiment is, imo, incredibly misplaced on getting 3/4 gpus... It's a PITA and just a waste of cash.
> 
> There are still plenty cheaper.boards that are as good as the ROG boards (giga soc/asrock ocf)...


This is pretty muc bang-on. 4 cards, you'd be making a mistake not going with X99, IMHO. You need the extra PCIe, especially if going with AMD cards since they use PCIe bus to communicate for Crossfire now, and no bridges.

With voltage regulation moved into the CPU, what EarthDog here says is pretty accurate...board doesn't matter much except for BIOS tuning for LN2 use. For 24/7, all that matters is the features you want, and slot arrangement for your chosen VGA config.


With 280's... the PCIe bit isn't as crucial, but only boards that have a PLX bridge chip like the ASUS MAXIMUS Extreme boards will work, since the max is three VGAs, and you get a 8x4x4 slot config with most boards, since the PCIe is in the CPU, and that slot support's not any good for multi-GPU. So you're choices are pretty limited..you got the Gigabyte Sniper board, the ASUS Maximus Extreme, or the MSI Xpower as your only options.

Move to X79 or X99, and that story changes.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2014)

Exactly... If you.do want to put yourself through the potential debacle that is quad cards, go x79/x99. But really it seems like you don't remotely need it. There are better boints to be had at hwbot with more popular single cards anyway.


----------



## Vario (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't think theres a point in getting more than 2 cards.   You could also do a couple dual gpu cards, like 790s if they do come out.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Exactly... If you.do want to put yourself through the potential debacle that is quad cards, go x79/x99. But really it seems like you don't remotely need it. There are better boints to be had at hwbot with more popular single cards anyway.


Before when I ran Tri-sli i really liked how I could push aa and af plus all the other goodies. I understand that quad is in fact overkill, but too me its sometimes its worth it depending on what your doing.


http://www.reviewstudio.net/868-amd-radeon-r9-270x-crossfirex-and-r9-280x-4-way-crossfirex-review


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2014)

Certainly depends...maybe gpgpu or something it would be worth it?

That said a 980 is going to pound through titles at 2560x1600 or less with copious amounts of AA. I don't mention AF becuase its pentalty is negligible compared to AA.

Bottom line is, unless you are rocking 4k, 3 of any card really isn't needed. Nor would I prefer 3/4 of ANY midrange card over 1/2 high end cards. Scaling at 3+ cards is downright terrible in most titles.not to mention power consumption, heat dissipation, and having proper psu/board to run the setup.

Do as you wish, but, it's not remotely worth it to me.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 30, 2014)

If you're okay with the used market you can get 7950s and 7970s for around $100 on r/hardwareswap


----------



## xvi (Dec 1, 2014)

I'd have to +1 the general consensus, but if you want to do quad GPU because it'd look awesome (pretty much exactly why I have a dual HD 6950 setup), I wouldn't dismiss it completely, but I'd go the used route. Those 280s in the screenshot are rebranded 7970s with a few tweaks which, as Sir B. Fannybottom pointed out, go for about $100 each. You'll need that extra ~$200-300 for the DDR4 memory to populate that damned X99 board.

What monitor(s) do you plan on using, damulta? Specifically, what resolution? I'm pretty sure a single 290X/970/980 is enough to max out just about anything on a 1080p monitor. If you're kicking it up to 2560x1440, some games will dip below the magic 60 fps mark on a single GPU. If you're pushing serious pixels, dual 290x/980s should get you there comfortably.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 1, 2014)

2x GTX970s and call it a day.


----------



## GLD (Dec 29, 2014)

Dang DaMulta. Nice to see you back banging keys on TPU.


----------



## Schmuckley (Dec 29, 2014)

I would wait on a mobo ..
2011-v3 is in it's infancy..
In 10 more days there will be more motherboard options for that socket.


----------



## driver66 (Dec 29, 2014)

Geez... It has been too long....


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2015)

So this is going to take a few months to get all my parts.....

Im looking at two motherboards, and I plan on buying one of the two this weekend.

Deal is one is ddr3 and takes the LG 2011 and the other takes the LG 2011 V3 with DDR 4. I will save a crap load if I go with the normal LG 2011 when it comes  to CPU prices. Just don't know if the V3 is worth the extra $$$.

Top Pick
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z9PED8_WS/overview/

I want this, but v3 CPU price is stopping me.....to do or not to do.?

http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/Z10PED8_WS/overview/


----------



## Norton (Jan 14, 2015)

Talk to @t_ski about that "Top Pick" board- pretty sure that was the one he bought that fried upon startup and killed the cpu's at the same time!


----------



## Nordic (Jan 14, 2015)

Norton said:


> Talk to @t_ski about that "Top Pick" board- pretty sure that was the one he bought that fried upon startup and killed the cpu's at the same time!


I thought there were other problems with it. He was using ES cpu's.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 14, 2015)

yea I have read other problems with that board too.  Im going to go ahead and order the http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/Z10PED8_WS/overview/

Looking at this... 
It seems lower speed isn't the case they still rock?
..IDK if it's miss labled it's not v3?
http://www.futuremark.com/hardware/cpu/Intel+Xeon+Processor+E5-2609+v2/review

It seems lower speed isn't the case they still rock?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...7481&cm_re=Socket_2011-_-19-117-481-_-Product


----------



## Nordic (Jan 14, 2015)

I am surprised your going the dual xeon way since they lack real overclocking. Lots of compute power in multithreaded though, which is great in WCG.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 15, 2015)

james888 said:


> I am surprised your going the dual xeon way since they lack real overclocking. Lots of compute power in multithreaded though, which is great in WCG.


 

Never messed with Dual CPUs always wanted too, and so Im going too hahaha.


It's going to take me all year at least too mid summer before I have all the gear I want in this build. I'm shooting for the 1st of march to firing it up the first time. Lots of over time hours ahead to look forward to at work,.


----------

